# WHATS THE BEST GOOSE CALL



## BANDCOLLECTOR

WHAT DO YOU THINK IS THE BEST GOOSE CALL?
i have enough money to go buy a linch mob
and need to know if its worth $120.00??


----------



## bnbrk94

Go to any good sporting goods store and blow all the goose calls. You will eventually find one that fits your style of calling. I personally like the feather duster and the foiles meat grinder. Both meat calls that get the job done for me.


----------



## HonkerExpress

my opinion, is for the money, you can't beat the fether duster calls. They are awesome calls and they sound very very good. Did I mention the guys that make them are some of the nicest people you can find. They are more then willing to help ya out in anyway possible. Just my two cents. I would go with either a feather duster or a grounds. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Carbon Express

I too would recomend either a Feather Duster or a Grounds. I have the polycarb Grounds, at $60 bucks its good enough for me. I also really like my Feather Duster it is really loud and easy to blow.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

i with everybody else on the feather duster call. :bop:


----------



## Bandcollector02

I'll admit I haven't blown even close to every call out there. But I do have to say Foiles makes some nice calls. They just "crack" over so nicely. My mallard mauler short reed requires quite a bit of air.


----------



## gilbatron_2500

I like Foiles as well. I have a meat grinder and a market hunter. Spend the money..it's worth every dime!


----------



## Jaredhuntsalot

i would suggest a zink money maker around $150 or a zink power clucker around $120


----------



## callingeese

I would say Foiles SMH or a Zink Moneymaker. I have both and love the way they both sound.


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7

FEATHER DUSTERS. STRAIGHT OUT OF ND. GRANDFORKS GO SIOUX


----------



## averyghg

in my opinion i wouldn't recommend a foiles straight meat. I don't know if anyone else has had trouble with this but in the past 2 seasons of blowing(pretty much just one year) my reed on it cracked. The first time i only had it for less than half of the first season and i was ****** cause then i had to send it in and wait for it to come back when i needed it the most. Now during this season its starting to crack again. The way i resolved this problem was buying a grounds super mag. It sounds great and im very happy with it.
Also check out lynch mobs, I blew one at sportsmans warehouse and thought it sounded spectacular, might of bought it instead of the grounds if i woulda known better


----------



## GooseBuster3

Go to the sporting goods store and try all of the calls they have. Which ever one is the easiest for you to blow buy it. There are so many good call makers out there today and the question you asked is like asking if a chevy or a ford is better.


----------



## pineapple

I have a zink paralyzer, little man, and the money maker. Money maker needs to be toned right now dont know what happened to it?
My buddies blow both Foiles and Grounds.
Personal preference is what its all about.

-Killapair


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

foiles meat grinder how much do they cost?


----------



## sledneck7

go with a Feather Duster ot Grounds and if money is not a problem get the triple crow with the guts broke in already i have ZINK, GROUNDS, FEATHER DUSTER, RNT Kelly Powers and a Foiles. I would just go with what you like and what fits u the best. good luck


----------



## WingedShooter7

averghg why would you send in the call? Just go buy some reeds and stick them in there and tune it....?


----------



## Quacker Wacker

If u wanna blow a short reed(you really should) get a paralyzer they are the best call u caqn get and the run somewhere around 80-100.


----------



## goosebusters

Fords are better.


----------



## shawncaron

foiles strait meat or a zinc moneymaker is what i blow they have both been great calls and are both priced at about 150 bucks. the moneymaker haS better response and cracks better . but in the end you do need to blow a bunch and get a feel for youre sound and what one suits you best . good hunting javascript:emoticon(':sniper:')regards shawn


----------



## turkishgold11

I would have to say that ground calls are the best in my book.

Currently I have two super mags and one is tuned a bit higher for lessers, I mean you just can't go wrong with a grounds call.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

Definatley the Foiles Strait Meat Honker


----------



## WingedShooter7

i agree with THE STRAIGHT MEAT WAY BABY!

got one and i love it....best call i've ever blown and believe me go blow a zink power clucker then a meat grinder then pick one of those Bad Boys up and you'll be blown away.


----------



## averyghg

wingedshooter7......because i live in bismarck and for being the second biggest town in the state of north dakota, they don't have CRAP for hunting supplies, especially anything to do with calls


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

goosebusters said:


> Fords are better.


No way man, Chevy.


----------



## WingedShooter7

avery greenhead gear where did you buy this call? If cabelas, call them and tell them it is broken and can they fix it. Or, call Foiles and tell them what happened and they will most likely let you send it in for to get fixed for little or no cost to yourself.


----------



## Wild Bill

HEHHEHE I dont think that could ever actually be answered. They all kill Geese.

A better question woul be WHOs THE BEST GOOSE CALLER


----------



## DakotaDog72

I picked up a Custom call this summer from C&S Custom Calls. Based out of Zumbrota, MN (Rochester), these calls are made bya guy who is truely pasionate about goose hunting. I bought the "prophet" goose call. Black Acrylic. Goes for about $90. Easy, Easy goosey call. Check him out at www.CSCUSTOMCALLS.com.


----------



## hunter121390

Right now, because I'm only fifteen, I don't have the money to go out and buy a really expensive call. I have been using the H.S. Slammer this year, and I have limited out almost every night that I have gone out, and the call works perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Horker23

i have a foils straight meat and the thing sucks, i have been blowing acrilic goose calls for a couple of years and tryed many differnt kinds and i have never ran into the problems i had with this call. I ran the call for bout 3 months and then blew a reed, no big deel, bought a new one and a week later blew through that one. Anyone intrested in a new Foils Straight Meat, IM me $120


----------



## davenport wa.

Horker23 said:


> i have a foils straight meat and the thing sucks, i have been blowing acrilic goose calls for a couple of years and tryed many differnt kinds and i have never ran into the problems i had with this call. I ran the call for bout 3 months and then blew a reed, no big deel, bought a new one and a week later blew through that one. Anyone intrested in a new Foils Straight Meat, IM me $120


used call, broken , lets see probley worth 10.00, sorry to hear about the problems>bob :sniper:


----------

